# A Warping of the Blood



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2005)

Ladies and gentlemen, I would like thoughts in _italics_, speach in "quotes," and action between *asterisks.*  Out of Character conversation belongs in the OOC thread, but actions that relate directly to your post can be put below.  For example



> *Kayla headed towards the small village, a bit of fear deep in her stomach.*
> 
> _Will they welcome me here?  I wish I knew..._
> 
> ...



  Ok?  You can use colors in your text, but I have to be able to read them.   Also, turn off your sigs when posting, and please put your name and race in the title of your posts.

And now, our story begins...

*Our Heroes*
_Erekose 13_ - Scinathar, Mojh 3/ Winter Witch 2
_Rystil Arden_ - Vayj Rubyflame, Male Spryte Magister 5
_hero4hire_ - Leondegrance, Male Human Akashic 5
_ender wiggen_ - Ra-Pharod, Male Giant 1/ Greenbond 4
_Jolmo_ - Ke'ch'rhal, Male Dracha 3/ Ritual Warrior 2
_RillianPA_ - Lord Balthazar D’still y Aybara de Silva, Male Quickling Spryte 3/ Unfettered 2

~~~~~~~

*Your group arrives in the town of Jerad as the sun draws night to its zenith.  A frontier town of five thousand, mostly human, verrik, and litorian, it draws a great deal of visitors from many regions.  Strategically placed at the foot of the Elder Mountains at the pass that leads to the port city of Xavel, many travelers pass through its walls.*

*The place is surrounded by a wall that is half stone and half wood.  The stone was is obviously new and the wood wall is quite old.  Humans labor to erect another section of the stone wall in front of the wood one, providing the growing city with better protection.  The gatehouse must have been the first thing to be erected, because it shows some faint signs of weathering.  Seven sibeccai wearing sleeveless red tunics and brass armbands guard the gate.  They wear chainmail underneath their tunics and carry kopeshs by their sides.  Two of them stand at strict attention on either side of the gate, wearing helms, glaives grounded at their sides.  Each guard also has a light crossbow at his waist.*

*Each person arriving is subject to careful search of their packs, wagons, and goods.  The guards are unhurried, even though the day is warm for spring.  It is Fourthmonth by the common reconning, Ko-Fenas for the giants, Fathereye to the faen, and Coppertail by the draconic calendar.  Today is Waterday, the second day of the week, in the second week of the month.*

*You group attracts a lot of attention.  Two scaley, two flying, one human, one giant; everyone gives you a wide berth.  However, even your strangeness cannot detract from the drama going on at the guardhouse right now.  A group of peasants seeking employment as herders is trying to gain entrance.  Behind them is a prosperous tradesman leading two laden donkeys.  A sibeccai bodyguard stands unobtrusively nearby.  You're right behind him and can easily hear all that transpires.*

"Seeking to be herders, eh?  Well, there's no shortage of positions, and at fair wages too," one of the guards is saying.

"Want to tell them why there's so many openings?  Why so many herders have just gone missing?" the tradesman says in an arrogant voice. 

"Not missing, not missing at all.  There have been accidents due to falls and wild beasts.  This is rough country, and bears and wolves after the winter are always hungry.  People have been hurt, but no one's vanished.  Whatever gave you that idea?" the guardsman explains, eyeing the tradesman warily.

"Not what my brother told me.  Said a pair of vuldrogs set up shop nearby and have been making off with the herders.  Just snatch them up with their talons like they're rabbits and take them hope to play with and eat," the tradesman says with ghoulish relish.

"Hold your tongue!  That's absolutely ridiculous.  There have been no vuldrogs this far down the mountain in twenty years.  And we've had no reports of such things that couldn't _easily_ be ontributed to dunkeness or a sleep-addled mind.  You people, go in, and pay no mind to his man's ramblings.  Trader, to the side!  You people, with the giant in your group, you're next," the guard says with heat in his voice.  

*The herders scuttle inside, still looking frightened.  The trader and his bodyguard move off to the side, the trader still with a smug smile on his face.  Your group moves ahead while the guard recovers his dignity and temper.*

"I need to know your names, search your packs, know your business in Jerad, and catelog your weapons," he says when you've assembled.


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 30, 2005)

*Leondegrance-Human*

_Oh dear, a guard in a bad mood. Hopefully I can smooth things over._

*Walks up to guard smiling broadly.*

 "Yes my good sir. I am Leondegrance, Entrepreneur, and Ancient Excavation Expert.  I am here seeking out new business ventures. Now the only thing I hold that may be considered weapons are my excavation tools."  *Shows pick and hammer.* "--and my hunting equipment."  *Points out bow and handax.* "I am most anxious to find my way to lodgings POSTHASTE. Could you suggest any establishments in town to comfort a road-weary businessman such as myself?"  

*Presents open hand with 2 silvers in it.*

OOC: Will use Skill Memory for Diplomacy of +12


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 30, 2005)

*When the guards look to Ke'ch'rhal, he speaks the words of a ceremonial request for guest rights.*

"I am Ke'ch'rhal, exploring the land as a servant of the dragons. Will my blade side with yours within these walls?"

*He subjects to their search, showing them his possessions.*

"I would look into whether those vuldrogs exists, to whom should I speak about this?"


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 30, 2005)

*Lord Balthazar D’still y Aybara de Silva - Spryte*

*As the guards turn to Balthazar, who is sitting on Ra-Pharod's shoulder*

"I am Lord Balthazar D’still y Aybara de Silva, on an important quest with my companion"

*Languid hand wave towards Ra-Pharod's head*

"Here are my weapons, the mighty blade DawnsEdge, and my hunting bow.  Will you really find it necessary to seach my pack?"

ooc: Diplomacy +14, Born Leader


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 30, 2005)

*Vayj Rubyflame, Spryte Magister*

"You may have heard of me before.  Jaavin willing, I am Vayj Rubyflame, Grand Magister of the esteemed school of Se-Heton and servant of the twins Gaerkayoth..." 

*On the name he flourishes his staff to display the emerald on top*

"...and Vyriea."

"I realise this group here may seem strange, but I am not with these others.  I welcome your search of any of my items, but I have tallied their values, and you will be receiving a court injunction from De-Shamod if you try to pocket any of my belongings in so doing.  Also, the locket stays on my neck.  You can search it, cast an object loresight on it, sic an akashic on it, whatever you please--but it stays where it is."

"As for my reasons for this journey, I seek the esteemed Hu-Charad Greenbond known as Ra-Pharod.  I have heard that he has something which is precious to me.  As a side effect of my venture here, I have heard some rather dark rumours about this region, and I would do my best to end its plight if such is within my power."

"As a Magister, my only weapon is Ebonfall, the Supreme Sacred Staff of the goddess Paelinae and her beloved lover Gaerkayoth, which you see before you."


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 1, 2005)

"You're looking for..." mutters the giant.

"Ra-Pharod? And why would you look for him?" The giant says. His clothes were nothing more than rags, and the only weapon he had on him was a large studded wooden mace, which he openly handed to the guard with a look that said, 'keep it.'

He could have been the spryte's chauffeur, for all that you could tell.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

*Vayj Rubyflame, Spryte Magister*

*Vayj ignores the self-important seeming Spryte and turns to face the humble giant*

"Noble Steward, I seek the esteemed Ra-Pharod because the winds carry whispers of his knowledge of a certain dark evil. I am by no means sure of the truth of these rumours, but were he to have any information for me on this subject that could help me to defeat this evil, I would be indebted to that noble Hu-Charad for the rest of my years..."

*Then he whispers to himself*

"For all these years...I had almost lost hope"

[OOC: DC 15 Listen check hears a whisper]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 1, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *Leondegrance-Human*
> 
> _Oh dear, a guard in a bad mood. Hopefully I can smooth things over._
> 
> ...



  *The guards examine the weapons, while another writes down Leondegrance's name and purpose.  The take a look in his pack, efficiently, but without undue haste.  Leondegrance had his thieves' tools well hidden in an inner pocket, so he doesn't have to worry about those.  The guards are finally satisfied, and put his things back.*

"Very well.  Now, you say you're looking for a businessman's inn?" one guard says, taking Leondegrance's silver.  "The Sacred Fork deals with most businessmen and traders, along with the Enchanted Glass.  They're right inside the gate."  

*With that he'll wave Leondegrance through, stopping each of his "associates" and going through their belongings as well.*



			
				Jolmo said:
			
		

> *When the guards look to Ke'ch'rhal, he speaks the words of a ceremonial request for guest rights.*
> 
> "I am Ke'ch'rhal, exploring the land as a servant of the dragons. Will my blade side with yours within these walls?"
> 
> ...




"Aye, my blade will side with yours, if yours been on the side of truth and righteousness," one says with a nod of his head.  "Now, there are _no_ vuldrogs, I was very clear on that.  However, we are having trouble with beasts, bears and the like.  If you're interested in helping with that, go to the Steward's Hall.  Tallest building in town, right in the middle."



			
				RillianPA said:
			
		

> *As the guards turn to Balthazar, who is sitting on Ra-Pharod's shoulder*
> 
> "I am Lord Balthazar D’still y Aybara de Silva, on an important quest with my companion"
> 
> ...



  "Have to Lord, orders.  The Steward will have the hide of anyone who isn't searched," the guard captain explains as he goes through Balthazar's belongings.  Finding nothing untoward, he waves him through.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You may have heard of me before.  Jaavin willing, I am Vayj Rubyflame, Grand Magister of the esteemed school of Se-Heton and servant of the twins Gaerkayoth..."
> 
> *On the name he flourishes his staff to display the emerald on top*
> 
> ...



  "Very well then sir Magister, just let me take a look at it... there, nothing to worry about," the guard says, as the other writes down Vayj's elaborate title.  After rifling through his belongings, he his waved through.  Ra-Pharod carries little of interest, and his examination takes less than a minute before he is waved through as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

*Vayj Rubyflame, Spryte Magister*

*Vayj checks his pockets and pack to make sure that all of his items and equipment are still in place, down to the last gold piece. He's unsure of why a small town like this would frisk those who enter, and while he is reasonably certain that the paranoia stems from the troubles besetting the town, he is not willing to rule out that the guards might like to line their pockets with his belongings.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 1, 2005)

*Vayj finds all of his belongings and gold intact, down to the last piece.  Inside the walls is a frontier town obviously undergoing some changes.  Streets that were once only dirt or packed gravel are being replaced with stone, some dilapidated buildings are coming down and new stone buildling being put up.  Workers are everywhere, marked by their rust-colored clothing.  Sibeccai guards in their red tunics walk the streets to keep the peace.  Ahead lies a broad street lined with inns and taverns, leading into a large square, bordered at one side by a very tall building.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

*Vayj Rubyflame, Spryte Magister*

*Hmm...I know I shouldn't read a tome by its cover, but this town's walls seem a fitting metaphor. Half stone...and half wood. Just like this town seems divided, a place in flux between the old and the new. The guards seem to be encouraging immigration while the tradesmen are trying to scare the newcomers away. But craftsmen are always worried about newcomers who are not guild members and may work for cheaper and drive the prices down, while guards, attached to the municipal government, have a vested interest in the expansion of the city as a whole. The red and the brown, the stone and the wood, the new and the old. This place is in constant flux...Hmm that's it!*

"Praise be to Riysaelia, goddess of the flux and flow of change."


----------



## hero4hire (May 1, 2005)

*Leondegrance-Human*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Praise be to Riysaelia, goddess of the flux and flow of change."




"Quite well said!" *bows slightly* "As you may have overheard, my name is Leondegrance, a pleasure to make the aquaintence of such esteemed individuals. Anyone in the mood for a refreshment? I have several layers of road dust in my throat that needs to be washed away by a mead or two."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

*Vayj Rubyflame, Thirsty Spryte Magister of Bliaryol*

"That would be most satisfactory good sir! I skipped breakfast today, so I could use a lot of fruit juice for an early lunch, may Bliaryol smile upon us all. Oh, and just in case, would _you_ know of the esteemed Ra-Pharod of which I was asking?"


----------



## hero4hire (May 1, 2005)

*Leondegrance-Human*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That would be most satisfactory good sir! I skipped breakfast today, so I could use a lot of fruit juice for an early lunch, may Bliaryol smile upon us all. Oh, and just in case, would _you_ know of the esteemed Ra-Pharod of which I was asking?"




"Wonderful, any other takers?" *looks to rest of group.*

OOC Delve into Collective Memory +8 for information regarding "_esteemed Ra-Pharod _ "


----------



## Jolmo (May 1, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal - Dracha*

*Ke'ch'rhal considers Leondegrance's invitation for a moment before replying.*

"Some rest and drink would aid, yes. I will go with you for it."


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 1, 2005)

The giant-in-rags seemed fairly depressed, contrasting with the faen on his shoulder. He muttered something about stewards in response to Vasj's inquiry, and relunctantly took his maul back from the guard, following behind the others into the town.


----------



## RillianPA (May 2, 2005)

*Lord Balthazar D’still y Aybara de Silva - Spryte*

*Quietly into the ear of his giant friend*

"Come on Raff.  Maybe these are the kind of people we are looking for.  At least we can have breakfast with them?"

*Assuming no overwhelming negative response...*

"Certainly good sir, we will come along, glad for the company as we wash the dust of travel from our throats."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *Leondegrance-Human*"Wonderful, any other takers?" *looks to rest of group.*
> 
> OOC Delve into Collective Memory +8 for information regarding "_esteemed Ra-Pharod _ "



  Leondegrance: [sblock]Soaring through the halls of memory, you recall a greenbond, a giant of humble aspect, who carries a maul.  Rich in spirit, and a great healer, he seems rather similar to the giant you just came in with...[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 2, 2005)

*Scinathar, mojh 3/winter witch 2*

The images Deepstorm had graced the Mojh with flashed across his subconscious again, a gathering darkness, a city in peril, a name Jerad.  Most of the images were to distorted or without context to be read with any certainty.

As Scinathar stood outside the wood and stone walls of the city of Jerad, it couldn't help but feel that it would soon find out more about the images Deepstorm had shared.  The mojh looked up at the shining sun, blinking at the brilliance and wondering about darkness.

Turning it's attention back to the gate and the motley crew that had assembled before the guards, Scinathar watched as the others each approached the non-mojh guards.  The tiny non-mojh flitted around the large one, both talking entirely too fast and a little too haughty for the mojh's taste. Inwardly Scinathar sneered at the human non-mojh and guards, no matter who many times the mojh had met humans they were always too suspicious and devious.  

The last member of the ragtag assembly was by far the most interesting ~ a dracha.  Scinathar had not met one yet, though it had heard of them and the return of the mythic dragons.  The mojh was not sure what to make of the return, for it had long sought the power of the dragons believing that Deepstorm had something to do with these legendary creatures.  But these dracha were another matter entirely, the mojh were the true scions of dragonkind, yet these dracha had come with the dragons as their ambassadors.  Scinathar would have to watch this one to find out why the dragons would pick such brutish minions when the mojh would have served.

After everyone had entered the town, Scinathar strod up to the guards, it's cloak drawn up high and it's tail held tightly beneath.  It hissed as it approached and said in a slightly mocking tone, "My name is Scinathar, non-mojh, and I carry but few weapons.  I come as a traveller, seeking answers." The mojh opens it's bag and detaches the crossbow and other weapons for the guard's inspection.  It watched the guards carefully, not trusting them to return everything to its proper place.


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 3, 2005)

"Aye, aye," says the giant softly, to his friend.

"I will join you in the drink," he says to the others, "And perhaps I know a few things about this Ra-Pharod you've been looking so long for."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2005)

*Hmm...the Steward is being mighty mysterious*

[OOC: Sense Motive -1]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2005)

*Vayj, the giant seems to be closed-mouthed, but you've just met the fellow.  He doesn't seem too much more mysterious than you.*

~~~

*Scinathar, the guards look at you with disinterest.  They examine your items professionally, and you don't notice any furitive gestures that would indicate they're pocketing anything.  Examining your things afterward, you don't notice anything missing .*

*Inside the gates, you can spot the Sacred Fork and the Enchanted Glass, two inns for travelers and tradesmen.  The Sacred Fork seems to be larger, with a big chimney indicating a large kitchen.  The Enchanted Glass seems to be of slightly better construction, newer, and has curiously-colored smoke coming up from many chimney pots.*


----------



## hero4hire (May 4, 2005)

*Leondegrance-human*

*looks over group, his gaze lingering slightly on the Giant.*

_Very Interesting!_

"Delightful...This way gentlefolk."

*Heads towards the Enchanted Glass, leading his horse drawn wagon.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

*The Enchanted Glass lives up to its name.  As Leondegrance passes the front windows, he notices they're huge flawless panels of glass that have faint, transparent, moving pictures on them, as if they're windows into forests or meadows. Going around to the stables, it's apparent this place is run by faen.  A pair of quicklings help him move the wagon into a barn for safekeeping, and unharness his horse.  An inquiry reveals it's five silver for him to stable his beast and wagon here.*

*Once inside, the Enchanted Glass proves to be quite a character.  Glass windows are set in every possible surface, including the floor and the ceiling, providing an endless variety of images for the patrons to view.  The place has delicate-seeming tables made of wrought iron and topped with polished stone.  The seats are similar, though softened with cushions.  A large stone bar in the back is manned by a half-dozen faen, some loresong, some quickling.  A half-dozen small fires burn in tiny fireplaces behind them, each burning a different, vibrant color; red, blue, purple, green.*

*The patrons are generally well-dressed and prosperous-looking.  Each have an elaborate glass in hand, made from twisted and colored glass and metal, formed into fanciful and artistic shapes.  Faen serving staff dart about the place, giving people glasses or plates.  Curiously, though people have a dizzying variety of food on their plates, the plates the servers carry are entirely clean and spotless.*


----------



## hero4hire (May 4, 2005)

*Leondegrance-human*

_Ah yes this will do nicely._

OOC: Diplomacy? +10 to figure out if we have to wait to be seated.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

*People seem to be seated where they will, so you can find yourself a table with little difficulty.  After sitting down a lithe quickling woman comes over to you.  Leaping on a spare chair so she's at eye level, she gives you a smile.*

"Welcome to the Enchanted Glass.  It's five gold for a glass, and seven for a plate.  Ten for a room, and that comes with a bath," she says warmly.


----------



## hero4hire (May 4, 2005)

*Leondegrance-human*

_Ah well, beyond my means before long. Hopefully opportunity will present itself._

"I will take the full package thank you."

*looks to others smiling*

OOC: Bluff +10 to hide the fact that the prices gave Leon a start.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

*Vayj Rubyflame, Spryte Magister*

*Vayj feels very uncomfortable around the serving girl, but his suddenly grim expression and inability to meet her in the eye does not stop him from gawking at the price.*

"5 Gold for a cup?  You can buy 30 gallons of juice for that price!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

"Ah, but these cups are special!  Simply imagine what drink you wish, and it appears!  As much as you want, as often as you want it.  Same with the plates," she says with a wink.  She'll take Leondegrance's gold and give him an amber-colored glass and a round red plate.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 4, 2005)

*Scinathar, mojh 3/winter witch 2*

*Scinathar is still suspicious of the non-mojh guards, but lets it pass as he enters the city.  Entirely too many non-mojh crowd most cities in the Lands of the Diamond Throne and Jerad is no different.  Spotting the dracha as it makes its way into the Enchanted Glass with the other non-mojh, Scinathar decides to follow.  This creature was the only sign the mojh had seen of danger in the area.*

*The mojh quickly takes Korm to the stables near the fancy tavern, paying the stable boy to deal with things quickly.*

*As it slides into the faen inn, Scinathar moves surrepticiously off to one side and takes a seat in the corner where it has an easy view of the dracha and it's non-mojh companions.  Scinathar orders an over priced glass from the faen woman when she approaches, declining the offer of food.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

*Vayj Rubyflame, Spryte Magister*

*Still looking off at an angle at the wall, Vayj ponders aloud*

"Do we get to take the glass with us? Is there a discount based on the fact that we Sprytes only eat about 10% as much as the big folk? Otherwise, an all-you-can-drink deal that costs as much as I would drink in several years is still quite a rip-off, and Falfairoen, god of disapproving of the overpriced drinks at the Enchanted Glass would not approve."


----------



## Jolmo (May 4, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal followed Leondegrance into the tavern and took a seat at the table.*

*After listening to the spryte's complaints on the price, he decides that it would be worth it to him for the opposite reason; he could easily eat twice the amount of an average human after all.*

"I will have a plate and glass," he says, handing her the gold.

*Receiving the items, he tries imagining a large serving of rare steak and a glass full of water from a spring he has longed to drink from again, near to the village where he was hatched.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

*The faen woman winks at Vayj.*

"Spryte cups and plates are one and two gold, respetively, and faen cups and plates are two and five.  But you can't take them with you!" she explains.

*Ke'ch'rhal receives a green glass cup and a golden glass plate.  Thinking carefully, an excellent steak, oozing juices just like it should, appears on the plate.  The cup fills with clear, cool water, which, upon sipping, has a pleasent mineral tang.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

*Vayj Rubyflame, Spryte Magister*

*Falfairoen properly placated, Vayj decides to worship both Bliaryol and Zaalystae, goddess of supporting struggling economies by ordering a glass rather than drinking juice from his own personal store of 10 days worth of juice. Besides, the quickling girl was making him incredibly uncomfortable, and he wants to escape her gaze as quickly as possible. No plate though, in deference to Bliaryol's teachings.* 

*Once Vayj receives the glass, he imagines up some delicious Zaava-juice, but he seems far more interested in tinkering with the glass and figuring out how the magics work, doing such things as pouring out the drink and reimagining it multiple times, tampering with some runes along the side to see if it changes the flows of magic to the item, and more. Since the drink could not actually refresh the drinker if it were to disappear after leaving the glass, Vayj takes the opportunity to alleviate some of the rip-off of the price by filling up every container he has with either Zaava juice or the most expensive Faen Berrywine he can imagine. If he can't take the glass with him, at least he can use it to stock up on provisions.*

"If any of you folks would like a drink," Vayj says to the others, "You needn't bother buying your own glass for the exorbitant prices when I can fill up your waterskin from mine, free of charge."

[OOC: Spellcraft +15, Knowledge (Magic) +13, Knowledge (Runes) +13, Alchemy +13 on the enchanted glass]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

*Vayj finds that although he can imagine nearly any kind of beverage into the glass, it will not pour out unless it touches his lips.  Even if he imagines it full and turns it upside down, not a drop comes out.  The runes along the side of the glass seem resistant to tampering, reforming themselves in the correct manner no matter how many times new lines are etched or scratched out.  It's obviously a reasonably expensive magical item of high quality, used to give variety and quantity to a broad spectrum of guests without having to keep a warehouse of food or cellar of drink on hand.*


----------



## RillianPA (May 4, 2005)

*Attracting the faen server's attention with a languid wave Balthazar says*

"Very well, please bring my friend and I a glass and a plate each.  I say, gentlemen, maybe we should have a contest.  Each of us can take a turn selecting everyone's drink.  At the end we vote for a winner, and the group of us pay for his plate and glass."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

*The faen women smiles and nods at Balthazar and his giant companion.  She returns with a pair of matched purple cups and plates, one large, and one almost doll-like in comparison.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

*Vayj Rubyflame, Spryte Magister*

*Not to be stymied by a simple glass, Vayj positions his lips in such a way that the liquid from the glass will spill out onto his lips and then dribble into the containers, filling them.*

"Hmm...never mind then. I suppose none of you would like to drink something that's already touched my lips...this dweomer seems to make sharing more difficult."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

*The glasses seem to channel the drink into the drinker's mouth, proving them to be... spill-proof.  A sippy cup as it were.*


----------



## RillianPA (May 4, 2005)

*Lord Balthazar D’still y Aybara de Silva - Spryte*

"Ah well, a little experiment, if you will permit?"

*Balthazar flies over to Vayj, takes his cup (if permitted), and imagines a moderate wine from his father's wine cellar.  He then hands it back to Vayj*

"Here try this."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

*Vayj Rubyflame, Spryte Magister*

*Curses! Vayj's last resort, for now, is to allow the liquid to his lips without sucking in or swallowing, then remove the glass quickly from the region once it thinks that its task is done, only to allow the liquid to fall into the container. Whether or not this works, he tries to analyse what sort of magic, exactly, presides over the physics of the glass.*


----------



## Jolmo (May 4, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal watches Vayj's experiments with a passive interest while eating and drinking.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

*Vayj finds himself stymied at every turn, as the glass will simply not allow any liquid to escape that does not go directly into a mouth.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

*No, sorry for the confusion; that last time he did let it directly into his mouth and then afterwards he removed the glass and let it pour out into the container.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

*If he put the liquid into his mouth, then put the liquid from his mouth into the container, that's fine.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

*Yes, that's what he did, although he tried to have it touch as little of his mouth as possible, and he swallowed down first, ensuring that no saliva will get mixed in.  Then he continues to do it until he fills up any and all empty containers in the area--just in case of course *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Yes, that's what he did, although he tried to have it touch as little of his mouth as possible, and he swallowed down first, ensuring that no saliva will get mixed in.  Then he continues to do it until he fills up any and all empty containers in the area--just in case of course *



  *How can liquid go into your mouth without getting into your mouth?  The liquid will touch your lips, but if you try to move the cup away so the liquid falls into a container, it stops again.  You can tell these cups were designed so that people can't get two hundred gold worth of wine for resale after paying only five gold.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

*He's allowing it past his lips into the interior of his mouth, but stretching out his cheekbones so that as little as possible touches the inner walls of the mouth, if that is possible, and then allowing it to fall, due to lack of suction, into the container.  He's also wondering why they didn't just make one magic cup without all the extra wards on it, and then just use that to produce all the drinks for the establishment, but he's less interested in that than in his experiments.*


----------



## hero4hire (May 5, 2005)

*Leondegrance-human*

*Leon watches with much amusement as his newfound companions experimented with thier various cups.*

_Oh dear...I am at a loss as to what do eat and drink!_

"Hmmm..."

*staring intently at plate*

"Aha!"

*Thinks of dead mother's sweet-meat pie, spiced potatoes, and cider made from the apple tree he had by his window as a youth.*


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 5, 2005)

The giant paid, more to get rid of his money than to acquire a good meal. Rather, a simple dish of potatoes and radishes appears on his plate. Water appears in his cup. To tell the truth, the giant was quite hungry, and wolfed down the food on the small plate before summoning another serving.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 5, 2005)

*Vayj commences his inhaling and dribbling, while Leondegrance imagines himself meat pie, potatoes, and cider.  The serving maid comes back around to see if anyone's having trouble getting the items to work, and simply stares at Vayj severely until he notices her.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 5, 2005)

*Scinathar sips a nice delicate wine, while watching the dracha and non-mojh play.*

_What this creature sees in these non-mojh I will admit that I am curious, though why this dragon-slave is even here is far more intriguing.  Will it have anything to do with the darkness Deepstorm divined?_ the mojh thought to itself.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

*Vayj chooses to ignore the serving girl, even after the point when he notices her.  Once he feels that he has "defeated" the cup, however, he decides to stop with his experiments for now.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2005)

"Is the wine you picked so terrible?  Or do you so dislike our hospitality that you feel the need to cheat?  We may make pretense of being civilized, but when it comes down to it, we're just another frontier town.  And that extends to how we treat cheaters," she says severely.  "If you wanted a bargain, there are several other taverns down the street with cheaper prices.  There's no need to attempt to make money off of my father's hard work."

*She makes a subtle gesture with her hand, and Vayj becomes aware of a couple of human peacekeepers lurking unobtrusively in the shadows.*

"If you're not going to be polite, there are other places you can go."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

"Please," Vayj says off-handedly without looking up or noticing the humans, "There is no reason to get riled up.  I'm a magister; I like examining interesting magic, and your father's work is excellent.  I've paid for my drink already, and I'm using the purchase price to do some experiments."

"See, no harm done...unless...I was working under the assumption that the glasses' ability to produce any comestible substance meant that it was merely conjured from the air by magic.  Could it be that instead the magic of the glass conjures up some sort of reagent or something from the cellar and transmutes it into the desired food?  I'll admit the workings of the item were something I was trying to discover but failed, not something that happens too often in my examination of magical phenomena.  I was under the impression that my studies in wasting some of the drink weren't costing you anything, else you would not have made the meal an all-you-can-eat bargain, but if I was mistaken, then I humbly apologise.  Could you let me know how it works?  Could I talk to your father about it?  I'm curious, is all.  Glirael, goddess of invention, knows that if I understood the workings properly, perhaps I would be able to engineer a way for you and your father to increase your profits a thousandfold.  Much as I hate to admit it, I know some people involved with the skyships, and if you could produce unlimited supplies of food and drink from these glasses, and then ship them across the lands via skyship, you could replace the chain of supply of the whole kingdom's farmers..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2005)

*The girl's face soften slightly.*

"It's a variation on the spell _conjure repast_," she explains finally, "made permanent and put into the cups and plates.  And while you can certainly eat all you desire, father doesn't want people taking endless amounts with them.  The items are so powerful because of _this_ place specifically.  Otherwise they'd be to ruinously expensive to create that we'd have to either go into debt so deep we'd never get out, or charge a hundred times what we do now.  Father's hedged them with some many restrictions that it makes them only terribly expensive to make, instead of ruinously."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

"Aha!  Hmm...so if they are powerful based on the place, does that mean that the foodstuffs will eventually fade away if I leave with them?  If so, or even if not, it should hardly upset you if I tried to take some with me, and if they don't fade, then you could still make a fortune selling them across the lands."

"Hmm..." he turns towards her, "You say you could make a version of the item that works without the place-magic restriction for only 100 times the current price?  If your father would like to make one, I would be willing to purchase it at that price, and besides, I'm always glad to fund the research of a fellow faen magic-lover...I know all too well what it was like to be a poor student at Se-Heton with barely enough on which to live beyond tuition and that not even earned by me."  

*At that comment and still gazing at the serving girl, his eyes look distant and then begin to fill with tears, and he looks away, his voice cracking a bit in sorrow*

"Ah yes, but the days at the academy were...were the happiest days of my life.  I...I'm sorry...I..." 

*He can't continue to speak*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2005)

"Ah, there there," she says, climbing up on a chair next to Vayj to pat him gently on the shoulder.  "There there, don't worry.  You'll have happy days again, Elistara, goddess of future happiness for sad faen, knows it."

*She waits a bit until Vayj has regained his equilibrium before continuing the previous converstaion.*

"Ah, I'm afraid such an item, without my father's restrictions, wouldn't be a hundred times more than the prices now.  I said the prices would have to be a hundred times what they are now in order to pay for them.  A cup or plate created without restrictions would cost fifty-eight thousand queens, at least," she confesses.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

*Vayj's shoulder muscles give way completely at her touch, leading to a somewhat pathetic slump.  He looks away while talking because he can't bring himself to do any more, occasionally shifting his head back slightly and then turning away again, tears in his eyes, but his composure more-or-less recovered.  By the way, what colour are her eyes?  He was looking at her for a little while there.  Anyway, he seems uninterested in the cups any more.*

"Not I.  My future is as dark as my trusty Ebonfall; the only brightness left to me is the light I can bring to others in need.  I am Vayj Rubyflame, Jaaviin be praised, and once I was somewhat famous for my idiosyncratic runic research at Se-Heton..."

"What is yours?" he asks quietly.


----------



## hero4hire (May 6, 2005)

*Leondegrance-human*

*Eats food, at first warily, then with more enthusiasm.*

_Not bad..Not Mother's but..._

*A look of sadness sweeps over Leon's face as he stops eating.*

_No..Not Mother's_

*Conjures up Mutton and Mead in lieu of the Cider and Pie*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Not I.  My future is as dark as my trusty Ebonfall; the only brightness left to me is the light I can bring to others in need.  I am Vayj Rubyflame, Jaaviin be praised, and once I was somewhat famous for my idiosyncratic runic research at Se-Heton..."
> 
> "What is yours?" he asks quietly.



  "My name is Soevi Goldendancer," she says softly, her dark green eyes full of compassion.  "Tell me about your research.  I'm always interested in hearing about runes, and maybe I might know something you would want to hear," she says gently.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

*Green eyes...an interest in runes...Vayj can't take it any more.  He starts quivering in discomfort as if he is about to burst and bursts into tears again.  Struggling mightily, he manages to choke out.*

"I...I...I'm sorry.  You...remind me of someone I...used to know...Painful memories." 

*He closes his eyes and pushes all the memories away, drawing runes over and over again on the table with his little finger, concentrating only on the runes so that nothing else exists any longer.  His voice becomes steadier, mellifluous and calm as he floats adrift on a sea of runes in his own little world, pontificating on his passion like an excited professor to a room full of students, instead of to the girl sitting next to him who he doesn't seem to see anymore as an individual.*

"It all began with my study into the effects of runes onto the magic of magisters, something that few believe to be worthwhile, as they consider it the domain of runethanes.  However, I combined the arts in a daring thesis, discovering a melding between the two that produced more powerful spells.  Then I began to research what I can only call 'metarunic' influences in our world...It is somewhat hard to explain...perhaps an example:  One would think that it would be far easier and less expensive to create magical glasses that did *not* have strange restrictions and abjurations that forced their users to put the liquid in their mouth, since it would seem to take far less magic to do this, and it is not as if one or the other is usable more times per day or for a longer duration.  And yet, it still costs less to make the restricted glasses, which runs against common sense.  Why?  Metarunic influences!  Metarunic influences work in our world as a force similar to the Thermodynamics that increase entropy at all times, except that Metarunic influences work to quantise the real-world effect of magic in such a way that it becomes more difficult or expensive to create or enspell something that will be more useful, even if the less useful magic seems to be more magically complicated.  It is fascinating, really!  It indicates a group of metagods, who exist beyond the realms of the normal gods.  Here:"

*He uses his ability from the flavour-text of the Runic Template to draw glowing runes in the air, using the space in front of him as a blackboard*

"This set of runes, represent our world."

*He draws more runes and connects them in a complicated orrery*

"And these are the planes of the gods and other worlds, like the ones from which the alabasts originate."

*Now he draws a sphere around the orrery and places some other runes outside the orrery*

"These are the metarunic influences, led by the elder metabeing that I have termed Ko'Ocet-Nom the Balancer.  The metarunic influences that exist as vassals to The Balancer are something like guardian angels, in a way, but masters of destiny as well.  Ever wonder why heroes are sometimes able to do something really incredible when the day must be saved, never to reproduce this stunning feat of bravery or magic again?  This is because a metarunic influence was smiling upon them, for each hero has a guardian who seeks to weave their destiny properly among the runes."

*Vayj frowns a little but doesn't relapse*

"Mine is hardly a guardian though, seeking only sorrow and despair for me...Those who are not heroes must deal with the divided attentions of the other metarunic influences, which is a mixed blessing and a curse.  It does mean that they cannot perform truly heroic feats, but on the other hand, it frees their destiny from the tangled webs of wicked influences like that which controls mine."

*His eyes seem to come back to the present location*

"I'm sorry, was I boring you with that?"

*Then he realises to whom he is talking and looks away hurriedly, letting his runic images fade.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2005)

Scinathar continues to observe the procedings nearby.  Satisfied that atleast the tiny non-mojh is harmless and entirely too talkative, the mojh approaches the dracha and says, "Excuse me.  I couldn't help but notice you when you entered the city ahead of me.  I am Scinathar and I would like to ask you a few questions if you can ssspare me the time." The last comes out in a bit of a hiss.


----------



## Jolmo (May 6, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

*Ke'ch'rhal focuses on his food while Vayj questions the maid about the workings of the glass, finishing his first serving.*

_It works, that's what matters._

*When the sprite starts drawing runes in the air, Ke'ch'rhal watches in fascination while starting on a second plateful of meat. He doesn't understand much of the sprite's arcane words, but seems impressed with his apparent knowledge.*

_So easily distracted though, that would be his end in combat._

*When the mojh approaches, Ke'ch'rhal looks up with a slight suspicion on his face. He hadn't seen many of it's kind before but had heard that they were somehow related to the evil dramojh. Still, he didn't know with certainty, and it wasn't hostile, so his answer was polite.*

"I am Ke'ch'rhal. I will hear you."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2005)

"I am from the North where we have had little news or contact with the dragons or their servants upon their return.  I would like to know why the dragons have returned and to what end?" replies Scinathar.  His cloak remains over his head, though the dracha can clearly see the reptilian features.


----------



## Jolmo (May 6, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

"Certainly, that is for all to hear."

*Ke'ch'rhal raises his voice enough for anyone paying attention to hear him clearly.*

"The dragons have returned to invoke the pacts making this their land, and thus reclaim it from the giant's stewardship. They will make the land prosper, and its people safe."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

*Vayj is busy striving mightily to ignore the combination of feelings evoked from what is to his troubled mind a Lyana simulacrum, depressed, attracted, and repulsed all at the same time. He is lost in a swirling maelstrom of nostalgia and memories. Thus, he does not immediately process the Dracha's proclamation, despite the volume, though his subconscious stores it methodically in the back of his mind for future reference when his mind is ready to focus back on reality.*


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 7, 2005)

The giant looks up from his food. Swallowing, he says, "Reclaim it? And they believe that it will be handed to them peacefully? The stewardship, although not without its flaws, has binded this world for centuries. Such an abrupt change of power would cause more harm than heal."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "It all began with my study into the effects of runes onto the magic of magisters, something that few believe to be worthwhile, as they consider it the domain of runethanes.  However, I combined the arts in a daring thesis, discovering a melding between the two that produced more powerful spells.  Then I began to research what I can only call 'metarunic' influences in our world...It is somewhat hard to explain...perhaps an example:  One would think that it would be far easier and less expensive to create magical glasses that did *not* have strange restrictions and abjurations that forced their users to put the liquid in their mouth, since it would seem to take far less magic to do this, and it is not as if one or the other is usable more times per day or for a longer duration.  And yet, it still costs less to make the restricted glasses, which runs against common sense.  Why?  Metarunic influences!  Metarunic influences work in our world as a force similar to the Thermodynamics that increase entropy at all times, except that Metarunic influences work to quantise the real-world effect of magic in such a way that it becomes more difficult or expensive to create or enspell something that will be more useful, even if the less useful magic seems to be more magically complicated.  It is fascinating, really!  It indicates a group of metagods, who exist beyond the realms of the normal gods.  Here:"
> 
> *He uses his ability from the flavour-text of the Runic Template to draw glowing runes in the air, using the space in front of him as a blackboard*
> 
> ...



 *Soevi seems very interested in Vayj's research, and hangs on to each word.*

"That's fantasitc!  I'd love to expand on these theories... it could open up a whole new branch of magic!  I practice rune magic myself, and only a few times have I touched such things as you're talking about, I thought they were just isolated incidents, but with your explainations... Oh, this is wonderful!  Are you adventuring to help prove your theories," she says, saying the last compassionately, to give him an elegant "out."



			
				Jolmo said:
			
		

> "Certainly, that is for all to hear."
> 
> *Ke'ch'rhal raises his voice enough for anyone paying attention to hear him clearly.*
> 
> "The dragons have returned to invoke the pacts making this their land, and thus reclaim it from the giant's stewardship. They will make the land prosper, and its people safe."



  *The dracha's words provoke a rolling grumble in the tavern.  People mutter amongst themselves darkly, and when the giant speaks up, another answers.*

"What, giants can't take their own medicine?  How you think we humans felt when you lot just took over?  But now that the shoe's on the other foot you're complaining?" an older human man says, standing up and taking a beligerant stance.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

*Vayj becomes more alarmed and uneasy than ever when he notices that she is so entranced iby his research*

--She's interested in my theories?-- he thinks --But...there was never anyone outside of the Academy of Se-Heton who really cared about them-or understood them, even if they asked, except....No, I can't dwell on such things.  Happy thoughts, Vayj!  But...I know that I am considered quite long-winded when it comes to explaining my research...in fact no one would even bother to hear me out to the end except....except...Nooo!!!  Varyzan, Glespyrak, Zarynel!--  

*He tries to wipe his thought process away by concentrating on runes, but it doesn't work very well now.  His mind becomes a bit feverish, whispering to him that perhaps some kind of demonic presence was teasing him with this.  Perhaps another metarunic influence?  He clutches at his locket with one hand to steady himself, feeling a peaceful feeling of love sweep through him as usual.  He feels that he is able to continue speaking, at least for now.*

"I have many reasons for adventuring, though none as happy as in the days of my youth.  Certainly proving my theories was one of my initial reasons to venture forth, and helping those in need, as my martyred father had done before me.  Then there was a wanderlust, and, more importantly..."

--Steady Vayj.  You can handle this.  It has been over 10 years now; the wound is hardly fresh-- *He clutches the locket tighter*

"...Camaraderie with...travelling companions who shared in my joys, and perhaps convinced me to more mischief than I should have partaken."

"But no longer.  Now, I must search for Ra-Pharod, who holds the key to what will be my salvation or my damnation.  Tales of the great steward have reopened a deep wound in my heart that I had hoped to begin healing.  I must find him!  I must before I die from the tension warring inside my heart.  And even if I do find him, his tidings may simply mean that my fate is to die, entwined with his.  Ah, cruel metarunic guardian, what a sick sense of humour you have!  If I had just been a simple skyship merchant, not a magister or a would-be-hero, how happy and carefree would my life had been?  Why am I here now, bereft of everything that has ever mattered to me, with so little in exchange?"

"I'm sorry...pondering my past and the metarunic influences can often bring me deep anguish."

*At this point, he is clutching the locket in a near-deathgrip, his arm trembling and shaking with the strain, but he tries to bring himself to laugh*

"You should count yourself lucky though.  Last time I gave that speech of my theories as a guest-lecturer in Se-Heton, they made me lengthen it to 80 times as long, with just the same material, only more filler space and examples, and then they charged 500 queens entry fee to any who would listen, and called it a bargain.  Not that I saw almost any of the money, of course.  But the condensed version is much more elegant; it is the heart of the theory.  That puts you in a group whose only former members were some forty or fifty of the top minds at Se-Heton who heard me speak on this theory and...and...the best person in the entire world, quite an honour, I would think!  Of course its mostly because whenever I begin to talk of it, most folk find the effect soporific and begin to doze.  There are very few who appreciate the intricacies of runic magic at all, let alone metarunic influences." 

*Vayj seems oblivious to the argument that is brewing in the tavern*


----------



## hero4hire (May 7, 2005)

Leondegrance-Human

*Lost in thought..Leon was oblivious to his surroundings until...*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The dracha's words provoke a rolling grumble in the tavern.  People mutter amongst themselves darkly, and when the giant speaks up, another answers.*
> 
> "What, giants can't take their own medicine?  How you think we humans felt when you lot just took over?  But now that the shoe's on the other foot you're complaining?" an older human man says, standing up and taking a beligerant stance.




"Well now sir...you...and everyone for that matter...has a right to thier opinion. But this is not the forum for expressing it surely? I would by you a drink sir, but alas...I see you already have a magicked glass, and confidentially...I am afraid I might have to take out a loan to meet the prices!"

*Leon winks as he says the last part a bit loudly.*

OOC: Diplomacy +10


----------



## Jolmo (May 7, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

"The ancient Hu-charad made a pledge to the mighty Erixalimar himself to leave this land for the dragons. I am sure the giant leaders will not have forgotten, and leave honorably rather than stay as oath-breakers and drive the land to further strife."

*Ke'ch'rhal speaks with conviction, but he's not trying to rile anyone up, just stating facts to settle the situation.*


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 7, 2005)

"What, giants can't take their own medicine? How you think we humans felt when you lot just took over? But now that the shoe's on the other foot you're complaining?" an older human man says, standing up and taking a beligerant stance.

The giant laughs aloud at this foolish man's proclamation.

"I am not complaining. I am expressing the situation at hand; one which is fraught with a web of causality."

Turning to the dracha, the giant continues, "I do not wish to provoke any hostilities; my previous statement was the observation from my point of view. Though if this transition of power, or no transition of power, does not occur peacefully, which I doubt it will, we may not be fighting on the same side in that future conflict."


----------



## Jolmo (May 8, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

*Ke'ch'rhal nods, accepting the giants view for now. He then looks to the mojh again.*

"Did you have further questions?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 9, 2005)

"I will make no judgements, as many have done already, prior to acquiring all the facts.  What I would like to know is what role the dracha, and indeed yourself, play in this return?" replies Scinathar, having sat quietly while those around railed against the dracha.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2005)

*The man's companions tug him back down into his seat before he can continue the argument, and the staff seem to breathe easier now that they see people aren't going to draw steel to settle the manner.*



			
				Vayj said:
			
		

> "But no longer. Now, I must search for Ra-Pharod, who holds the key to what will be my salvation or my damnation. Tales of the great steward have reopened a deep wound in my heart that I had hoped to begin healing. I must find him! I must before I die from the tension warring inside my heart. And even if I do find him, his tidings may simply mean that my fate is to die, entwined with his. Ah, cruel metarunic guardian, what a sick sense of humour you have! If I had just been a simple skyship merchant, not a magister or a would-be-hero, how happy and carefree would my life had been? Why am I here now, bereft of everything that has ever mattered to me, with so little in exchange?"
> 
> "I'm sorry...pondering my past and the metarunic influences can often bring me deep anguish."



  *Soevi lays a gentle hand on his arm.*

"She was very important to you, wasn't she?  There's such enthusiasm in your voice when you speak of metarunic influences; you two must have made great discoveries together.  Please, I don't mean to touch on old wounds, but I know something of the loss of a loved one.  He... was special to me too, an artist, but fate took him before me.  Now I live each day on my own, looking for another to share my heart as he did.  He would have wanted it that way.  It may be that this new love lies outside my father's inn... perhaps," she says with compassion.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

"...She...she told me to find another." Vayj whispers hauntedly, "It was her last wish, that I live for both of us, and sometimes I try, but I just can't...You must understand; you and she are--were--so much alike..."

*The locket seems glow warmly, though perhaps it is the light reflected off Vayj's glass*

"...I think she likes you...Here, I still need to pay for my glass..." the harrowed magister says.

*Vayj reaches into his pocket and pulls out his payment softly, placing his tiny hand inside Soevi's as he rests it gently on her palm.  However, rather than the expected gold piece, it is a Quickling Faen-sized piece of dark-green jade, the colour of Soevi's eyes, worth only around 50 GP rather than the usual 100 because it is half-size*

*Not recognising the possible innuendo in Soevi's added 'perhaps,' Vayj says*

"Here...perhaps this will be a start to help you go on a journey of the heart of your own, though mine now requires me to find Ra-Pharod, the only one who can save me from the nightmare that I have lived for the past 10 years.  And when you get a chance, if you could bring me one more glass, this one Quickling Faen-sized?"


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 9, 2005)

"You speak of great sorrow," says the giant to Vasj, "but I must ask why you so single-mindedly  seek the giant you call Ra-Pharod. What makes you think he can aid you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

"Because, noble Steward, I have heard tales that Ra-Pharod has spotted the evil one that I seek...for whom I have been searching these past ten years, but given up all hope when I could find no trace all this time...the one...the one who took my Lyana..."


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 10, 2005)

"And you think that because this giant saw your mortal enemy, that he might know the location of his whereabouts, or perhaps assistance in gaining vengeance, or perhaps knowledge of evil one that might hint at a weakness?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

"The realist in me expects nothing and the optimist expect everything.  Nevertheless, I seek him without rude preconceived expectation, wishing only to discover whether or not he does know anything that could help me, and I will be glad to know, either way, simply so that I can put the question to rest before it eats my heart away."


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 10, 2005)

"I can then assure you, that he does not."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

"Come now friend.  How can anyone be so sure whether or not the good Steward literally knows _nothing_ that could help me without knowing what questions I would ask?  Why, I don't think you could know for sure even if you were the esteemed Ra-Pharod.  There are a few things that might have seemed relatively minor to him, but will make a world of difference to me."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Here...perhaps this will be a start to help you go on a journey of the heart of your own, though mine now requires me to find Ra-Pharod, the only one who can save me from the nightmare that I have lived for the past 10 years.  And when you get a chance, if you could bring me one more glass, this one Quickling Faen-sized?"



  *Soevi looks down at the jade in her hands, and closes one fist around it.  She looks at Vayj with an unsettled expression, then smiles again.*

"I'll be right back" she says brightly.  In a few moments she has returned with a golden glass cup, and regards the conversation with the giant with some curiosity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

*Vayj smiles at the girl slightly*

"Thank you Soevi!"

*Then he grasps the new golden cup, closes his eyes, and concentrates:*

--_Two parts quicklime, one on the top and one on the bottom, with sugared creme in the middle. Oh, and a cherry on top please!_--

*How many times had he heard those exact in taverns across the land? He had tried it once and he couldn't stand the stuff, but...*

*When the drink appears, he takes his locket and drapes it around the cup, leaving it sitting on the table as if for some much-awaited guest who would be joining him soon.* 

_Some day soon...maybe...some day soon...if only he could find Ra Pharod..._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

"Who are you waiting for, Vayj?" Soevi asks, her eyes wide and luminous. "Perhaps I can find her for you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

*Vayj's eyes fill with sorrow, and he shakes his head.*

"Lyana...in so many ways your twin, Soevi...but there is nowhere to find her.  The only way is to corner the villain that Ra-Pharod found after ten years and see if I can find her once I'm there...I'm afraid that in that sense I've wasted your glass on my silly nostalgia.  I hope that my previous payment will suffice, though...Or if you don't want it to go to waste, you could drink it if you like..."


----------



## Jolmo (May 10, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

*Ke'ch'rhal answers Scinathar.*

"We scout the land, doing what we can to aid the locals, and tell them of the dragons return and their intent."

"And so, I will soon go to find what has attacked the farmers around here."


----------



## RillianPA (May 10, 2005)

*Lord Balthazar D’still y Aybara de Silva - Spryte*



			
				Jolmo said:
			
		

> "And so, I will soon go to find what has attacked the farmers around here."




"Fascinating.  Would you mind if my large friend and I join you, Ke'ch'rhal?  I have never seen the combat forms of your people, and would be happy to lend my help for the chance to observe them."

*Very Quietly into Ra-Pharod's ear*
"This is perfect, we can find out if he is as tough as he looks, and recruit him to help you.  Taterdhal, god of fortuitous meetings with strangers, must favor us today!"


----------



## Jolmo (May 10, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

"You would be welcome," *Ke'ch'rhal responds, eyeing the giant for his reaction.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2005)

"I too would welcome the chance to help you right this wrong. And for the opportunity to speak to you in more detail about the dragons for I like most have never seen or met one." replies Scinathar.

_What makes them so superior?  Why wouldn't the dragons accept the mohj as their emmisaries.  I know many mohj who would jump at the chance._ the mohj thinks to itself.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vayj's eyes fill with sorrow, and he shakes his head.*
> 
> "Lyana...in so many ways your twin, Soevi...but there is nowhere to find her.  The only way is to corner the villain that Ra-Pharod found after ten years and see if I can find her once I'm there...I'm afraid that in that sense I've wasted your glass on my silly nostalgia.  I hope that my previous payment will suffice, though...Or if you don't want it to go to waste, you could drink it if you like..."



  *Soevi has a strange, bittersweet smile on her face.  She raises the glass in Vayj's direction and takes a drink.  Her eyes widen in appreciation as she drinks it down.*

"That's a lovely drink.  What do you call it?" she asks, then shakes her head.  "I'm talking about drinks and you're talking life-altering moments, forgive me.  What is this villain you seek, and why does Ra-Pharod hold the key to him?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

*With a bittersweet smile that mirrors Soevi's own, Vayj replies*

"Its creator named it: Soursweet Limecreme--With a Cherry On Top Please!"

"I seek a terrible evil dark-robed figure of about loresong faen height, unique because one of his arms is a Slassan neck complete with head, and I had thought him lost to me forever after ten years of nothing...but I heard that Ra-Pharod has seen him.  If true, it will be the first clue I have gained in tne years, and even a simple 'Yes' from the noble giant would do much to aid me."


----------



## hero4hire (May 11, 2005)

*Leondegrance-human*

*Leon listened to the conversations intently. He found, in his table-mates words, both great humor and melancholy.*



			
				RillianPA said:
			
		

> "Fascinating.  Would you mind if my large friend and I join you, Ke'ch'rhal?  I have never seen the combat forms of your people, and would be happy to lend my help for the chance to observe them."
> 
> *Very Quietly into Ra-Pharod's ear*
> "This is perfect, we can find out if he is as tough as he looks, and recruit him to help you.  Taterdhal, god of fortuitous meetings with strangers, must favor us today!"




OOC: Listen + 0

_Hmmm, this could be an opportunity for some quick gold and MAYBE some help for my future endeavours._

"Actually, I may have some skills that could be of assistance. I would hate if any innocent animals were blamed for these attacks. Perhaps Vayj you should also coma along....Who knows, perhaps this Ra-Pharod will make himself known to you."

*Gives a knowing look to Ra-Pharod*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

"Hmm...if this town is in danger, then I will protect it, whether or not it is necessary to find Ra-Pharod.  It is what should be done, and...it...it is what Lyana would have wanted to do...no matter how reckless.  Not to mention that Lyana could not rest soundly if she knew that her kindred spirit Soevi's tavern was in danger...Of course, if I'm to believe my sense of your recent indication, then I can only wonder why the noble Ra-Pharod has chosen not to make himself known to me yet..."


----------



## hero4hire (May 11, 2005)

*Leondegrance-human*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...if this town is in danger, then I will protect it, whether or not it is necessary to find Ra-Pharod.  It is what should be done, and...it...it is what Lyana would have wanted to do...no matter how reckless.  Not to mention that Lyana could not rest soundly if she knew that her kindred spirit Soevi's tavern was in danger...Of course, if I'm to believe my sense of your recent indication, then I can only wonder why the noble Ra-Pharod has chosen not to make himself known to me yet..."





"Perhaps he is just....overly cautious. Only a giant knows what thoughts a giant thinks. I do know...what is known about Ra-Pharod. He is said to be a healer, almost one with nature, and possessed of a great humility. This humble aspect may just be why such a noble soul would obfuscate himself."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

*Vayj nods at the wise human's words.*

"That makes sense.  I can only hope that his humility does not lead him to hurt me by never revealing himself, although if so that is clearly his choice, and I will stand by whatever he chooses."


----------



## hero4hire (May 11, 2005)

*Leondegrance-human*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vayj nods at the wise human's words.*
> 
> "That makes sense.  I can only hope that his humility does not lead him to hurt me by never revealing himself, although if so that is clearly his choice, and I will stand by whatever he chooses."




_This is perhaps...the most sobering spryte I have ever met!_

"Well enough of suppositions and heavy words...Bad for the digestion!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

"I apologise...I wasn't always this way...It isn't every day that I come this close to meeting Ra-Pharod and then meet a gorgeous and kind quickling faen girl who bears such a close physical and mental resemblance to Lyana..."

"And I apologise to you too, Soevi.  If I seem like I'm being rude or closed to you, I would tell you that you are the first person to whom I've opened up about this matter in ten years...Lyana seemed to like you so...that I couldn't just up and leave like I usually do whenever I see a beautiful quickling faen girl..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

"You... think I'm beautiful?  That's so sweet of you!" she says, her smile wide.  She leans over and gives the spryte a kiss on the cheek.  "I am not Lyana, but I am also a seeker of knowledge.  You say you're going to seek out what's been attacking people?  Let me go with you!  I'm from around here, I could show you some possible hiding places.  I know rune magic, I can defend myself and aid you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

"But....what if you were to be hurt on my behalf?  I don't think I could live with myself with that on my conscience..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

"If I get hurt, it's my own fault!  You don't need to take on all your hurts and the rest of the world's too.  What happens, happens, and there's nothing we can do to change it, so it's best to do what we can with the time we're given," Soevi says earnestly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

"Sometimes...the people who are important can change things...play with the metarunic influences...time seemed to stop as the ray shot forth...but I was frozen in place...glued to the ground--not a spryte...unable to move to escape my fate...my fate was sealed and then...as the world slowed to a stop, one person was still moving...as swift as meditation or the thoughts of love...she jumped, she leapt...and changed the fate that had been in store for me...but she paid...with her life.............But..."

"I understand your feelings.  They were as mine when I was younger, more optimistic and sure I could make a difference.  I have no right to stop you from helping us to save your village if that is what you desire, but please," his eyes shine brightly at her like two green emeralds, pleading, "Please don't do it for me."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

"Then I'll do it for my village," she says, laying a gentle hand on his shoulders.  "Are _all_ of you going too?" she asks the people at the surrounding tables.


----------



## hero4hire (May 11, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Then I'll do it for my village," she says, laying a gentle hand on his shoulders.  "Are _all_ of you going too?" she asks the people at the surrounding tables.




"I will most definitely lend my skills fair Soevi. Your bravery would put the boldest knight to shame. How could one not help, if able, after your example."


----------



## Jolmo (May 11, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

*Ke'ch'rhal is pleasantly surprised by all the offers to go with him.*

"Your aid will be appreciated. If all are ready, we should go to the stewards hall and see what they know of the trouble."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

"Or we could also ask our new friend, Soevi.  She's a highly intelligent woman, she probably knows much of what's going on in her own village."


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 11, 2005)

"I too, shall lend my arm and mind to this task, if you will have me."

Leaning to whisper to Balthazar, he says, "The people are here are almost .... stimulating... it's all I can do to accompany them farther."


----------



## Jolmo (May 14, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

*Ke'ch'rhal considers Vayj's suggestion for a few seconds before responding to it.*

"Perhaps. Soevi? Have you heard anything about the attacks?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

"I've heard a bit.  But... come into the back room, I'd rather not gab with so many ears about," she says, looking guarded.  She'll guide the interested parties to a back room, and close the door behind her.  Several leather chaises and a large table with chairs fill the room, along with a fireplace on one wall, currently cold.*

"Yes, I've heard some tales from some of the servants of those that come here.  They say those that have died were plucked from their herds from above and carried off.  I don't know anything that can do that _but_ a vuldrog, but I've never actually _seen_ one or any physical evidence of one.  The bodies... haven't been found, though they've found blood aplenty.  I know the general area of where many disappeared, but not much beyond that," she says in a low voice.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

"If they are taking the herders and ignoring the herds, then this is clearly not the act of a hungry predator," Vayj muses thoughtfully, "Docile livestock are easier to abduct and more filling too.  And even if they abducted one or two herders along with the livestock, that is a far cry from only abducting the sentient herders and leaving livestock alone."

"If it were not for the flying bit, I might ponder that my nemesis might be abducting people to use in experiments, though maybe he had wings in that robe--with the weird Slassan-head-hand who knows?"

"Harrids can fly too, and they might have some weird experiment planned..."

"...And I've heard that the dragons are a benevolent presence here, but is it possible that one of them has gone rogue and is conducting mad experiments with the blood of the townspeople?  I only mention dragons at all because I have heard of their great skill in magic that alters the blood..."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 16, 2005)

Scinathar follows the others into the back room, standing towards the back and keeping it's eyes on the dracha.  Occasionally it looks to the non-mojh suspiscious even though none of them have given it reason. "Would you be able to lead us to where these attacks have taken place?" the mojh asks the most obvious question.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

*Soevi nods.*

"Aye, I can do that.  Yindala knows it was described to me often enough.  Hmm... _some_ livestock was reported misses, but it _has_ been mostly people." she says thoughtfully.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

"Hmm...well since livestock usually vastly outnumber their sentient herders, it can be no coincidence if mostly people were abducted.  This clearly was not simply for food...not just a vuldrog."


----------



## Jolmo (May 17, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

*Ke'ch'rhal's wings flare up in indignation at the mention that a dragon would be behind the attacks, but he quickly calms himself again and speaks only with a hint of additional heat in his voice.*

"The dragons have enough servants willing to submit to whatever experiments they need to conduct; they have no need to kidnap farmers. There _are_ some rare dragons who have turned against the conclave, but it is far more likely that this is an attack by some evil beast, not a dragon."

"Let us go search for it now, and see what we find, rather than speculate further."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

"Let me go get my things and tell Father.  He'll be glad that _someone's_ taking care of the problem instead of complaining about it!" Soevi says, and then dashes upstairs as only a quickling can.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

"I thought as much. You may find it idle speculation, but I learned the hard way that a wise man tries to think like his enemy and understand his enemy, search for strengths and weaknesses, before heading off to do battle...it is a mistake that cost me dearly once in the past."

*Vayj watches the enthusiastic quickling girl run to her town's aid in morbid fascination...So much like Lyana...*


----------



## hero4hire (May 18, 2005)

*Leondegrance-human*

*Leon listened quietly as the other speculated on what has caused the disappearences.*

"I will reserve coming to any conclusions until I have at least investigated the sites of the attacks. Any conjecture at this point is an effort in futility. Hmmm, herders you say? That means we at least have several witnesses....."

*Leon looks somewhat mischievously smug at the last statement.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2005)

Scinathar was somewhat put off by the suggestion that the dragons could be responsible, but held its tongue.  The mojh stood off to the side of the dracha waiting for the others to make a decision.  It's tail twitched subconsiously when the non-mojh put on a mischievious grin, yet the mojh stood still arms crossed waiting for the little quick non-mojh to return.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 18, 2005)

*Soevi comes flying down the stairs after fifteen minutes, carrying a handkerchief in her hand and a backpack on her back.  She has a staff in her other hand carved with runes.*

"Ok, I'm all set, shall we then?" she says enthusiastically.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2005)

Scinathar nods and holds out it's hand towards the door, inviting the little non-mojh to lead on.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 18, 2005)

"Most certainly," Vayj adds to Soevi, "May I sit on your shoulder as we go? It will make it easier for us to talk more about runes, if you like, and its nice to be able to rest my wings for a while."


----------



## hero4hire (May 19, 2005)

*Leondegrance-Human*

_Why do sprytes love to ride other creatures so?_

"Wonderful let us depart."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

"Of course, feel free!" Soevi says, waving to her shoulder.  She proves to be wearing clothing of a particularly soft weave, and has small bits of string and crystal beads woven into her hair to allow the spryte something to grasp if necessary.

*The quickling sets a brisk pace, and by the time the sun reaches its zenith, you've penetrated far into the foothills and passed several herds.  Finally Soevi stops and points to a cliff face.  Below it is a particularly green meadow with a stream running through it.  A large flock of sheep grazes on its fringes, and four shepherds and their dogs attend to them.*

"There, most of the attacks happened in that meadow.  The grass is rich there, which is why they can't avoid it forever, as many sheep as their are," she says, pointing.


----------



## hero4hire (May 19, 2005)

*Leondegrance-Human*

"Dogs..Most excellent!"

*Starts walking down into meadow.*

_With any luck I can find the hound of one of the victims. They are so much more informative than sheep._


----------



## Jolmo (May 19, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

*Ke'ch'rhal goes into the meadow to get a good look up the cliff face, searching for cave entrances or fissures large enough for a creatures to hide in.*

OOC - Spot +10, Search +2.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal looks at the cliff face carefuly, but does not see any large caves or fissures.  Of course, it could be your angle, or they could be higher up.  Leondegrance strides into the meadow, and in due course comes upon one of the shepherds who hails him.*

"Greetings.  What be you seeking?" the young man asks politely, leaning a bit on his shepherd's crook.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 20, 2005)

*Scinathar moves to the cliff edge as well, trying to find any way to scale it for a better view.  If these non-mojh were taken by some flying creature it would be best to see the meadow from that angle.*


----------



## hero4hire (May 20, 2005)

*Leondegrance-human*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Greetings.  What be you seeking?" the young man asks politely, leaning a bit on his shepherd's crook.




"Greetings, my companions and I are investigating the disappearences of your brethren. Tell me, are any of the hounds that belonged to the victims about? Or thier flock?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2005)

*The man looks a bit haunted, and nods grimly.*

"Aye, Bren's dog Shep was his.  Stayed with the flock when Bren went missing.  Over there, the white one with too much fur," the man says, pointing to a dog that resembles its charges.

*Scinathar, there does seem to be a face that would be reasonable to climb.  It's possible there could be a cave or crevice visible from higher up or from a different angle.  The cliff seems to be about fifty or so feet high to the first good ledge.*


----------



## Jolmo (May 20, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

*When not seeing anything from the ground, Ke'ch'rhal beats his wings and flies up along the cliff to get a better look.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 20, 2005)

*Scinathar turns to the dracha, "Are you able to fly up there and see if there is something that we are missing?  If these non-mojh were taken by something in flight, I think it might help to see if from the predator's vantage point."


----------



## Jolmo (May 20, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

*Interrupted before able to take off, Ke'ch'rhal looks over the mojh and then up the cliff face.*

"I will let you see for yourself," *he says, and unless Scinathar resists, takes a good hold of him, intending to fly him to the first ledge.*


----------



## RillianPA (May 20, 2005)

"I will accompany you.  It wouldnt do for you to be attacked mid flight, without any of us nearby to aid you."

*Balthazar keeps pace with the dracha, remaining close, but out of wingspan.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

*Vayj thinks about joining them, but decides that Soevi needs to be protected here on the ground, as well as his other two land-based allies and the shepherds too.  He is frankly amazed that the dracha can fly while carrying the mojh, but he quickly turns to nervously glancing around, expecting an ambush any moment:  Vayj's Rule #6 of Adventuring says that ambushes while the group is split are the most likely way to have everyone killed.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 20, 2005)

*Scinathar does not resist at all. Ke'ch'rhal finds him quite light at only 130lbs with very little equipment to weigh him down.*


----------



## RillianPA (May 20, 2005)

*As they rise into the air, Balthazar draws Dawn's Edge, and flames the color of the Dawn begin to play along its edge.*

ooc - Activate Ring of Dawn’s Fiery Aura


----------



## hero4hire (May 21, 2005)

*Leondegrance-human*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The man looks a bit haunted, and nods grimly.*
> 
> "Aye, Bren's dog Shep was his.  Stayed with the flock when Bren went missing.  Over there, the white one with too much fur," the man says, pointing to a dog that resembles its charges.




"My thanks.."  *Leon nods head respectfully and walks up to Shep, all the while secretly fingering a crystal stone is his pocket.

"Hello Shep...That's a good boy...."

OOC: I will use my feat "Way of Animals" to see if Shep witnessed anything useful about his master's disappearence. I dont have the book with me so I dont know what skill I should be using but I will use a charge from my skill stone to add +10 to the roll.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

*After spending about an hour with Shep, Leon can determine that his master was taken by something big, and went up and never came back.  Now Shep has no one to play with him.*

*Those flying up find that near the top of the cliff there are a series of weathered caves that go deep into the cliff-face.  Heavy scratches on the cliff look like talon-marks, and the cliff is marked by scat, twigs, and shattered bones of indeterminate origin.*


----------



## hero4hire (May 25, 2005)

*Leondegrance-human*

_Sorry old boy. I'll try to come back and play with you._

*He returned to what remained of the group.*

"From what I can discern from the missing man's dog. Whatever took him was very big, it probably flew in and snatched the man. It happened very quickly. The dog had little time to sense anything before the attack. This could mean a giant raptor or a giant flying lizard. Either one would make it's home in an aerie of some sort."

*As he finished, Leon put his hand over eyes to block out any sunlight as he squinted at the clifftops.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

"A giant flying lizard you say?  Hmmm...well I certainly hope it isn't of the fire-breathing variety!" Vayj ponders to Leodegrance, Soevi, and the mysterious giant, since the rest of the group was up somewhere else.


----------



## hero4hire (May 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "A giant flying lizard you say?  Hmmm...well I certainly hope it isn't of the fire-breathing variety!" Vayj ponders to Leodegrance, Soevi, and the mysterious giant, since the rest of the group was up somewhere else.




"There is no evidence I can see, that supports that the creature breathes fire. I would think there might be some tell-tale signs. I hear most fire-breathing predators like to cook thier prey before eating it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

"Unless it needs the sentients alive for some experiment, eh?  I don't think this is a simple search for food or they would have taken more of the animals."


----------



## hero4hire (May 25, 2005)

"Mayhaps..."

_...or maybe it has developed a taste for human flesh_

*he thought, surpressing a shiver*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

"I really think so.  I would have a feeling that sibeccai, human, and faen would taste at least as different to a predator as sheep do, so to go after the sentients no matter which race is a strong indicator that it wants sentients rather than just food."


----------



## Jolmo (May 25, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

*Ke'ch'rhal sets Scinathar down, then looks into the cave and listens intently for any sound indicating anyone being in there. If he hears and sees nothing, he starts looking through the mess at the entrance for clues on what could dwell here; feathers, scales or the like.*

"Careful, this must be the creatures abode."

OOC - Listen +8, Spot +10, Search +2, Knowledge(dragons) +4, Darkvision 60'.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 25, 2005)

"Thank you for the lift." says Scinathar.  The mojh readies himself for battle just in case.  It casts _eldritch armor_ then _mark of frost_ in preparation.  

*The mojh then turns its attention to what it can see from that vantage point. (wilderness survival +8)*


----------



## RillianPA (May 25, 2005)

*Lord Balthazar D’still y Aybara de Silva - Spryte*

"Those caves look pretty deep, maybe we should gather the rest of the party before we explore?"


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 25, 2005)

The giant waits patiently at the cliff's foot for his spryte friend to return. After he sees the flyers reach their ledge, he sets down and leans against whatever vertical face he can.


----------



## hero4hire (May 27, 2005)

*Leondegrance-human*

*Leon also waits for word from the others*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2005)

*Finished casting spells of protection, Scinathar turns to Balthazar, "I think you might be right, does anyone up here have rope?  I do not believe that I brought any on this journey."


----------



## RillianPA (May 31, 2005)

*Lord Balthazar D’still y Aybara de Silva - Spryte*

"Yes, of course, I have some rope."

*Balthazar reaches into his tiny, Spryte sized, backpack, and begins to extract yard after yard of rope.  Finally having removed a good 50' of fine silk rope he says:*

"Well this is all I have, will it reach the bottom?  Also, I'm not strong enough to hold the rope while some of the party members climb, especially my giant companion."


----------



## Jolmo (May 31, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

*After finishing his search for clues, Ke'ch'rhal goes to help with the rope.*

"I will hold the rope with you, but the giant might need to go last, so that the human can aid as well."

*He takes hold of one end of the rope and kicks the rest of the coil over the edge.*


----------



## RillianPA (May 31, 2005)

*Lord Balthazar D’still y Aybara de Silva - Spryte*

"Very well, hold this for a moment while I zip down and let them know to climb up."

*Balthazar hands the rope over to Ke'ch'rhal and then goes at full speed (x2 movement down flying, and run flying) coming to a dead stop 6 feet above the heads of the rest of the party*

"Good day gentlemen and ladies.  We have discovered an extensive network of caves above, and our companions above would like to extend an invitation to join them.  Ah yes here is the rope for you to climb.  Since we will be holding the rope up there Ke'ch'rhal suggests that Raff come last, so that there are as many people as possible to hold his weight.  I suggest that you go one at a time and take great care, we are in no particular hurry at the moment.  See you at the top."

*Assuming no one asks any questions, Balthazar flys up at full speed (only run flying speed  ) back to the top of the rope.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

"Raff eh?  Interesting name...Anyway, you plan makes good sense Balthazar." Vayj replies, staying with Soevi and intending to fly up as she climbs in case there is another attack--faen on ropes are more vulnerable than when they have a lot of space to escape on the ground.

[OOC: Vayj looks around carefully for trouble, and if all is safe, he will simply Aid Another Soevi on her Climb checks to give her that extra +2]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2005)

"Thank you for the use of your rope Balthazar.  Ke'ch'rhal please let me help you draw up those below." offers Scinathar, grabbing hold of the rope to help hold it while the other non-mojh below begin their climb.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

*With some effort, all of the group manages to get up the rope.  Soevi chooses to levitate up instead, citing faen muscles were not meant to haul oneself up a cliff face.  There are three deep caves that extend into the mountains here.  A quick examination of the entrances shows that the most debris is in the left-hand one, while there are more scratches in the middle one.  The right-hand one seems to be the cleanest.*


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 1, 2005)

"Ah, yes," says the giant, upon hauling his body onto the ledge. He was breathing a little heavier, but for the most part those who watched him ascend had more concern for the rope breaking then for him losing his concentration or strength.

"Thank you. Shall we proceed?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2005)

*The stench is fairly strong in the left-hand cave, stinking of offal and rotting meat.  In the middle there's a scent of dead things mixed with musk.  The right-hand cave smells faintly damp and of clean earth, with a faint hint of musk.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

"Hmmm..." Vayj ponders, "I think we may find gruesome corpses in cave #1 and clawed monsters in cave #2.  Anyone else starting to think that cave #3 would be a good first choice?"


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 2, 2005)

The giant sniffs and smiles. "Be wary -- its easy for smells to be decieving. Though I've no predilection for where we begin."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 2, 2005)

"The third option does appear to be the most enticing." concludes Scinathar in agreement.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 3, 2005)

*Soevi nods, and draws a design upon her chest.  Briefly an image of armor flashes before your eyes before disappearing.*

"Ok, I'm ready.  Let's go," she says, and grips her staff tightly.

OOC - Can I get a marching order (we're looking at single file) and any precautions people are taking?  And who has a light source?


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 3, 2005)

*Leondegrance-human*

"If I had known I would be spelunking, I might have brought some of my equipment, but alas..." *Sighs deeply, and readies Pick and Shield.* "I concur, let us explore ypur third cave. I dont suppose one of you fellows have a torch? It is already a little dim for me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

*Vayj casts Heightened Ability Boost (Lesser) on himself and Soevi, as well as Lesser Beastskin on Soevi.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

*Soevi looks back at Vayj with a brilliant smile of appreciation before taking her place in line.  She conjures a light and sets it upon her staff, allowing everyone to see.  Ke'ch'rhal takes point, followed by Balthazar, Soevi, Vayj, Ra-Pharod, Leondegrance, and Scinathar.  Inside the cave is moist with puddles of water on the floor and a film of slick clay lining the walls.  Ahead the ceiling slopes down to about five feet high, and a stiff breeze blows out from the passage ahead.*

*As the dracha moves in carefully, the corridor suddenly goes dark, Soevi's light globe going dark.  Those with darkvision are as blind as those without, and Ke'ch'rhal suddenly finds himself teetering on the edge of a pit.  Water licks at his claws, indicating the corridor ahead is filled with water.  Something slams into the dracha's shoulder, long and thin and sharp, drawing blood and causing pain.  Harsh breathing comes from somewhere ahead as something shatters against the wall by Ra-Pharod's head.*

OOC - 
Initative
Balthazar - 25
Ke'ch'rhal - 22
Scinathar - 20
Soevi - 18
Enemies - 17
Leondegrance - 14
Vayj - 11
Ra-Pharod - 6


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

*Vayj lands protectively and comfortingly on Soevi's shoulder and whispers.*

"If we stay in contact, it will help make sure we do not get separated in the darkness, which is a nasty tactic that darkness-using monsters usually try to use to make their conquest easier."


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 4, 2005)

_The lightglobe went out._

*The giant grunts as something nearly hits him in the head, instinctively ducks, and whispers, "My apologies. I do not believe I can dispel this magical darkness."

*He kneels, trying to avoid any high projectiles, and patiently waits for an opportunity to arise. If the dracha appears to be badly injured, he will move to heal him.*


----------



## RillianPA (Jun 4, 2005)

*Lord Balthazar D’still y Aybara de Silva - Spryte*

*Balthazar, having no idea what is happening, will delay*


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 5, 2005)

*Leondegrance-human*

*Leon slowly and carefully starts to back up.*


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 5, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

*Ke'ch'rhal reflexively touches his wound while hissing in anger and pain before focusing himself on getting to the enemy.*

"Archers behind a waterpit," he informs the others.

*He then lowers himself into the water while holding on to the edge. If he touches bottom, he will move forward, if not, he will pull himself back up again.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

*While Balthazar waits, Ke'ch'rhal informs the others of what he knows, and slowly lowers himself into the pool, hanging tightly onto the ledge.  His feet do not touch bottom, so he heaves himself back up again.  Scinathar waits, while Vayj feels Soevi making some kind of gesture.*

"I'm summoning some help for us," she whispers to Vayj.


*Two more arrows shatter against the walls.  Scinathar, Ke'ch'rhal, Ra-Pharod, Soevi, Leondegrance, and Vayj hear a faint intake of breath, almost with a sobbing tone, from farther ahead.  Leondegrance starts to back up and runs into Scinathar, almost stepping on the mojh's tail.  Vayj whispers his advice to Soevi, while Ra-Pharod kneels to make himself a smaller target.*

OOC - 
Balthazar - 25
Ke'ch'rhal - 22
Scinathar - 20
Soevi - 18
Enemies - 17
Leondegrance - 14
Vayj - 11
Ra-Pharod - 6


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 6, 2005)

"Forward," whispers the giant. "Forward! The magical darkness must have its limits. If there's a waterpit I imagine the darkness must end not far past it. Swallow your fear -- if Ke'ch'rhal is right they must be firing at us blind."

*The giant nudges the person in front of him, and wonders what kind of a hypocrite he is.*


----------



## RillianPA (Jun 6, 2005)

*Lord Balthazar D’still y Aybara de Silva - Spryte*

*Balthazar activates his spell like ability Dispel Magic targeting the area that is dark.*


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 7, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

*Ke'ch'rhal ignores the prodding from behind, and instead takes his time to take a small box from his pouch. He opens it to let out a strong smell of burning incense and moves it around his body, letting the smell help focus his mind on crossing the water in the dark.*

*After a few long seconds he is ready. He jumps as far as he is able, extending his wings as much as there is room for, while trying not to bump his head in the ceiling. If landing in the water, he tries to swim the, hopefully short, last bit.*

OOC - Jump +8, Swim -12. Using _Skill Focus_ for +10 to the swim check.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Scinathar follows the others' lead, striding forward when there is space and generally trying to avoid the random arrows but having nothing to add but confusion.*


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 12, 2005)

*Leondegrance-human*

_I am so going to regret this!_

*Grits teeth, keeps low and presses forward, shield high.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Balthazar attempts to banish away the darkness about them, but finds no active magic to dispel.  Ke'ch'rhal is in a passage barely five feet wide and only five feet tall.  He's half-crouched over and tries to unfurl his wings, nearly hitting Balthazar, Soevi, and Vayj before they smack into the walls.  Gathering his strength, and having no room to make a running jump, he attempts to spring across unknown lengths and above unknown depths.  He makes a leap of faith... and lands with a hearty splash that wets Balthazar and soaks the hem of Soevi's robe.  Ke'ch'rhal, weighed down by all his gear, finds himself sinking, the water well over his head.

Scinathar edges forward and nearly bumps into Leondegrance.  Edging about the human, the giant, the faen, and the two sprites, and mindful of the Dracha's warning, it feels the way ahead with its toes.  If finds the edge of the waterpit and hears some faint spashing therein.  There's a pair of odd _squishing_ noises from farther ahead, followed by some panicked shouts.  "Arg!  Where'd they come from?"  "It's got me, it's got me!"  "Ow!  Damnit, it bit me!"  "What in the name of Argatha's left nostil is going on?  Ow!" "It's pulling me in!"  Soevi starts to snicker as she turns around.

"Friend mojh, this will let you walk above the water, though you'll have to push yourself along the wall," she whispers as she traces a rune over Scinathar's heart.  It feels lighter, and even though it's nearly bent over double by the small space, its feet hover an inch off the ground.  Two more arrows shatter on the walls next to its head.

Leondegrance raises his shield and steps forward, squeezes past the giant and pauses right behind Scinathar.  Vayj waits, not wanting to leave Soevi's side, while Ra-Pharod urges the others forward

OOC - 
Balthazar - 25
Ke'ch'rhal - 22
Scinathar - 20
Soevi - 18
Enemies - 17
Leondegrance - 14
Vayj - 11
Ra-Pharod - 6

Balthazar _dispels_ but finds no magic.  Ke'ch'rhal gets a 12 on his jump check and lands in the water.  He gets a 2 on his Swim check, and sinks like a rock wrapped in another rock.  Scinathar advances.  Soevi's rune goes off and she casts _levitate_ on Scinathar.  The enemies take 2 and 3 points of damage from her rune.  Leondegrance advances.  Ra-Pharod talks.


----------



## RillianPA (Jun 13, 2005)

*Lord Balthazar D’still y Aybara de Silva - Spryte*

*Balthazar pulls out a sunrod and activates it*

ooc: I'm not sure how much of his actions that takes, if he has any movement left, he will move forward along the wall.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 13, 2005)

"Thank you Soevi, that will work well." the Mojh says, it's respect for the little non-mojh rising.

*Scinathar begins moving above the water, using its hands on the ceiling to move. If the mojh manages to exit the darkness, its darkvision will kick in, hopefully at the right time to spot the dracha drowning and help.*


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 13, 2005)

*Breaking through the water and finding himself unable to swim, Ke'ch'rhal does not even stop to think about the risk of drowning. That risk was already taken before the jump. Now, getting forward is all that matters.*

*Scraping against the wall in his attempt to swim, Ke'ch'rhal senses a chance to use the cramped environs to his advantage. He reaches out for the rock to either side of him and searches it for grips to pull himself forward by.*

OOC - Climb +4, Can hold breath for 36 rounds without risk!?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 13, 2005)

After everyone in front had gone forward, the giant grits his teeth and follows. He had no fear of water, only the unnatural dangers that could be found within *this* waterpit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2005)

*Vayj will remain perched on Soevi's shoulder, travelling with her, unable to attack a for he cannot target.  If possible he will try to aid Soevi in any actions she needs to take, and if he can actually see an enemy, he can begin to fight in earnest.*


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 17, 2005)

*Leondegrance attempts to find the left wall so he can put his back to it and use it to guide himself forward.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

Balthazar takes out a small sunrod and taps it against the wall to light it.  He hears the hiss and smells the burning chemicals that signal that it indeed lit, but the darkness does not receed.  Ke'ch'rhal sinks down, his ears popping a bit, his vision still dark.  He finds no protruding rocks on the sides, though his feet kick something as he finally touches bottom.  Scinathar pushes himself along, and abruptly comes out of the darkness into an area lit by a glowglobe.  There are four men at the edge of the darkness.  Two of them are mostly wrapped up in what appears to be a pair of octopi.  The other two are frantically reloading their heavy crossbows, startled at Scinathar's appearance.  All the men have an iron cuff and chain around each ankle, leading to a melon-sized ball of rock.  They all look a bit pinched and thin, certainly dirty, and decidedly scared.  

Scinathar cannot actually see the water pit at this point, as it is engulfed in the darkness.  There's a small room here, four pallets of rags, a couple of buckets, a passageway blocked by a boulder, and a small lever on the left-hand wall.

As Scinathar watches, the two men wrapped in octcopi go tumbling into the water as the octopi drag them down.  Those in the tunnel hear, "No, noooo-!" followed by a pair of splashes.  "No, you betrayer, die, die!"  In the tunnel, Soevi waits, listening to the people around her, trying to tell if she's needed.  The two men scream their epithets at Scinathar, frightened and angry as they launch their bolts at it.  One slams home in the mojh's gut, blood welling up around it, as the other shatters against the wall.

Leondegrance and Ra-Pharod inch forward.  Leon feels the edge of the waterpit, puts his back against the left-hand side, then eases into the water.  Ra-Pharod follows.  Leon sinks into the water, his back against the smooth wall, while the giant is able to remain on the surface.  Vayj remains on Soevi's shoulder as both wait for a clear target.

OOC - 
Balthazar - 25
Ke'ch'rhal - 22
Scinathar - 20
Soevi - 18
Enemies - 17
Leondegrance - 14
Vayj - 11
Ra-Pharod - 6

Balthazar lights it up.  Ke'ch'rhal flounders.  Scinthar breaks out of the darkness.  The octopi pull a couple people in.  One guy crits Scinathar for 12 points of damage, the other one misses.  Leon and Ra-Pharod go into the water, Leon sinks, Ra-Pharod floats.  Vayj sits.


----------



## RillianPA (Jun 18, 2005)

*Balthazar moves forward along the wall, and draws DawnsEdge.  If he finds opponents after a single move, he attacks, otherwise he continues to move until he sees somthing*


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 18, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

*Ke'ch'rhal keeps striving to move forward.*


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 19, 2005)

*The giant, sensing that something else had gone sour and that more of his companions may be in need of aid, struggles forward in the water.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2005)

"The darkness ends, two humans are shooting bolts and will be dealt with soon. Two others were dragged into the darkness by tentacles. The dracha is not here. Scinathar reports, shouting back to it's companions.  The mojh then launches a _cold blast_ at the one who launched the stinging bolt.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

Balthazar flutters forward, suddenly coming to the end of the darkness.  Seeing a man with a crossbow in his hands, he lunges forward with Dawn's Edge and strikes the man hard through the ribs, fire searing his flesh.  The man gives a shout of pain, cursing the spryte.  Ke'ch'rhal continues to push himself along the floor of the water pit, and is startled by a writhing, warm body that falls nearly on top of him.  Above, Scinathar blasts his attacker with freezing cold, covering the man with frost and sapping his strength.  The man can't even scream, as his lips are covered with frost.  Soevi and Vajy wait cautiously, waiting to see if they can help.  

The two men still on land grab daggers from their belts and try to stab their flying and floating attackers.  Both miss badly, but it's clear the man are desperate.  Leondegrance moves through the water, bumping into something with his foot, while Ra-Pharod manages to paddle to the other side, out of the darkness.

OOC - 
Balthazar - 25
Ke'ch'rhal - 22
Scinathar - 20
Soevi - 18
Enemies - 17
Leondegrance - 14
Vayj - 11
Ra-Pharod - 6

Balthazar moves up and hits a 29, dealing 9 points of damage to a crossbowman.  Ke'ch'rhal moves forward and hits a falling body.  Scinathar hits a ranged touch of 17, Fort save fails, takes 3 points of cold damage and 1 point of Str damage to another crossbowman.  Soevi and Vajy delay.  The crossbowmen drop the crossbows and attack with daggers, missing horribly.  Leondegrance bounces along the bottom.  Ra-Pharod finally swims out of the darkness.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2005)

Everyone just keeps *BUMPing* along in the water as the consider their next move...  

OOC - Where be y'all?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2005)

(OOC: I'm here but Vayj is waiting with Soevi for something at which to aim.  No worries--Just because I don't post doesn't mean I'm not reading   Vayj just hadn't anything to do--One thing about my crazy posting is that I follow a cardinal rule--I always try to post only to respond to something instead of just posting at random--this is even true when I post in the Hive )


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 25, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

*Not knowing if the body falling onto him is friend or foe, and unable to do much about it in either case, Ke'ch'rhal tries to ignore it for now and just hopes that it means the far edge of the pit is near. If he reaches it, he will attempt to pull himself up along it.*

OOC - I was out of town for midsummer celebrations. Also, wouldn't Ra-Pharod have around a -20 penalty to swim from carrying his equipment, making it impossible for him? Apologies if I've misread something.


----------



## RillianPA (Jun 25, 2005)

*Balthazar - Spryte*

*Thinking that something strange is occurring Balthazar calls out*

"Cease this combat, throw down your weapons and we will spare you."

ooc: Ready an action to attack if they do anything but surrender


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 26, 2005)

*The giant feels around for the dracha, not seeing him anywhere out of the darkness.*

If he can get a hold of him, he'll try to pull him out of the water if he needs help. Otherwise, he'll say, "Hold still," and heal his shoulder wound.

[OOC: sry, with an initiative of 6 I thought I'd wait to see what other people were doing.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Scinathar unhooks the light crossbow from its place on the mojh's belt. Locks a bolt into and launches one at the crossbow man from it's position near the ceiling.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

Balthazar calls out to their attackers to surrender, weapons at the ready in case they try anything funny.  Ke'ch'rhal manages to find the opposite wall, but it is slick with moss or slime or something and impossible to get a grip on.  Scinathar whips out its crossbow and places a bolt in the heart of the man that attacked him before.  He collapses with a single strangled scream.  

"I think maybe there's some kind of switch or something around here.  At least we can look, I think the others have it well in hand," Soevi says.  Her and Vayj begin to search in the darkness for some kind of switch or lever.  On the other side of the pit, the remaining man throws down his dagger and begins to grovel on the floor, sobbing and wailing.  Leondegrance slides along the bottom of the watery pit, and bumps into something large, moving, and somewhat leathery and scaley.  Ra-Pharod tries to pull himself up out of the pit, but the sides are slick, and he loses his grip.  With a gurgle, the giant finds himself sinking in the watery hole.


OOC:
Balthazar calls out to surrender.  Ke'ch'rhal finds the other side, but it's mighty slick.  Scinathar hits one of the men and downs him.  Soevi begins to search around with Vayj's help.  The remaining man throws down his dagger and collapses to the floor.  Leondegrance moves along the pit floor and runs into Ke'ch'rhal.  Ra-Pharod tries to get out, fails his check on the slick side, and begins to sink.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

"Hmmm...a switch.  That along with the magical setup indicates a large amount of forethought on this predator's part.  I'm beginning to be more and more fearful that my draconic speculations might be right.  Either way, I wonder what the switch would do...maybe turn on the light if we are lucky!"


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 29, 2005)

"Cursed!" Ra-Pharod tries to yell but of course it comes out a series of bubbles, only losing his valuable breath. He tries to kick upward and reach the surface.


----------



## RillianPA (Jun 29, 2005)

*Balthazar - Spryte*

"This darkness is not magical, I checked.  However, it stifles light sources.  I'm not an expert in such things, Vayj does it make any sense to you?"


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 1, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

Ke'ch'rhal continues his attempts to reach the surface, this time by jumping as high as possible from the bottom before attempting to find grips to climb the last of the way up.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2005)

"Anyway to help those in the water?" Scinathar demands of the bowman who threw down his weapon in surrender.  The mojh loads another bolt to add to the threat implied.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2005)

> "Anyway to help those in the water?" Scinathar demands of the bowman who threw down his weapon in surrender. The mojh loads another bolt to add to the threat implied.



  "Rope, rope, get rope!" the man babbles.  There's some rope on this side, and the man is quickly pressed into service in tying the rope to a loop in the wall and throwing it into the water.  With a bit of scraming around, the three in the water can find the rope and eventually haul themselves out into the light.  Soevi and Vayj can't find a lever or release over there, but another threat to the last remaining man gets him to tell that the lever on his side gets rid of the darkness.  The dark comes from an oil smeared on a globe that sheds darkness like a torch sheds light.  The lever pulls it back into a container and allows light to reign once again.  Now all can see a twenty-foot long pit filled with murky water, the bottom lost in shadow.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 15, 2005)

"Looks like a nasty place to take a swim, thanks Soevi for that spell, I'll have to prepare it next time."  Scinathar says, still holding it's crossbow towards the man making sure he has no ideas about droping the mojh's friends back into the water while hauling them out.


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 15, 2005)

*Ke'ch'rhal, Dracha*

*Coming up from the water at last, Ke'ch'rhal looks around to find that their assaulters have surrendered. Relieved that his new companions managed to handle things themselves, and a bit ashamed at having been so useless, Ke'ch'rhal just hisses threateningly at the man helping him up before passing him. Beyond him, he stands looking down the tunnel to make sure they are not surprised by more men while also doing a quick check of his equipment for anything damaged by the water.*

OOC - I'll be away for around a week starting this sunday, feel free to NPC if needed.


----------

